# Cop pulls over self-driving car, can't find a driver to ticket.



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/13/us/go...ar-pulled-over1130AMStoryLink&linkId=18725565

A little more job security for Uber drivers out there...


----------

